# Is it possible to reheat roast potatoes and keep them crispy?



## chefjtc

Hi All,

I am catering a wedding for 100 people and I'm currently trying to develop the menu.  The venue the couple are having the wedding at doesn't have a kitchen so equipment needs to be hired.  They have quite a tight budget so I'm trying to keep the equipment hire to a minimum.

Given this I'm going to try and pre-prepare foods offsite then bring them to the venue where I will hire a warming oven to reheat the food.

One of the sides I am thinking of having is roast potatoes.  If I cooked them offsite then reheated them at the venue, would they still be cripsy or will they just stay soggy?

Thanks for your advice!


----------



## kaiquekuisine

I think it may be smarter to not cook them all the way through. 

Keep them al dente or under and on site once they heat let them finish off in the oven. It would be less risky then re-heating, and texturely it may just be better.


----------



## cheflayne

I would find the results of doing it that way to be less than desirable. Do you have cambros?


----------



## chefjtc

I don't have cambros as I haven't really had the need for them yet but maybe I just need to bit the bullet.


----------



## meezenplaz

But even cambros are iffy in keeping them crispy depending on time interval...

cuz theyre basically like big solid non-breathing plastic bags.It will keep em to temp of

course, so at least they shouldn't get "starchy".

If you had just 5 minutes for em on an onsite portable grill, might work wonders.


----------



## cheflayne

Cambros for transport, then you can always transfer to hot box or oven for holding.


----------



## greatcanadian

When I make potato dishes off site I never do the roasted style. Like any high heat fat cooked potatoes they don't transport well (Eg. fries) I opt for mashed which are equally as tasty and way easier to handle.


----------

